# Need some ideas - colt dumping feed and water buckets



## Becky (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a client's yearling colt in training. In the 12 years I've been training for clients, I've hever had a horse this bad! No matter what I do, what size buckets or type of feeder, this colt dumps it all. He's keeping his stall flooded with water and dumps or paws his feed out of a pan or bucket. He likes to toss buckets with his head. Water or feed. My stalls are all metal which makes it difficult to tie buckets down. And my stall is starting to rust!

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Mar 17, 2012)

I would like some info on this thread as I have a colt who does this too!


----------



## ruffian (Mar 17, 2012)

What about giving him something else to play with? Tying a ball in his stall for him to hit with head, or just have some in his stall? How much outside time does he get? Sounds like he's bored


----------



## Minimor (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you tried one of those corner feeders? One of those that has three loops on it so you fasten it to each side of the corner and in the corner itself? A horse cannot flip those up--though they can still root their nose into the grain and shoot it out over the rim if they are inclined to do that. It's impossible to flip or dump though.

A water pail is a little more difficult, though I have been able to tie one of those corner pails up in a similar fashion--3 ties, one in the corner and then one on each side of the corner, tied to the pail where the handle is fastened. It does make it harder for the horse to spill the water--he may manage to slop some of it out but most will stay in the bucket--but it is a major pain to take the bucket down & rinse it when you want/need to.

It doesn't have to be boredom--I've had outside horses that would walk up to their pail of grain & give it a flip to dump it all out--or they stick their nose in, root into the grain & then fire a whole bunch of it up over the side of the pail--or they deliberately flip a pan on the ground--I don't see their point in doing that.


----------



## chandab (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you tried toys in his stall to occupy him so he might not dump his buckets? My APHA mare has a real oral fixation wiht stuff, when she was a foal we had a toy called a pacifer for her pen and it helped some, she still likes to play in the water tanks, but no longer dumps them. Here's a link to the toy:

http://www.horse.com/item/pas-a-fier/SLT200032/ Although, with metal stalls, you wouldn't be able to attach it to the wall, so perhaps something like a jolly ball or perhaps just an empty feed tub. My young stallion has a Jolly apple in his pen, no hanging, just on the ground and he chases that thing all over pen (doesn't like the jolly ball); here's the apple: http://www.horse.com/item/jolly-apple/SLT203159/ Its rigid plastic rather than flexible rubber.

For my girls that paw their tubs and dump their feed, we took a "low pan" and added concrete to weigh it down. Here's the pan:

http://www.horse.com/item/fortiflex-low-pan-3-gallon-black/SLT901472/ We turned it over, filled the "lip" with concrete, let it set up, turned it over and walla, no more tipped over feed dish (I can barely move them, but, amazing they can still slide them around quite a bit). One girl is still using hers, the other now has a bucket attached to the wall.

For a water tub that maybe he'll leave alone, go to your local cattle supply place and see if you can buy an empty metal tub that supplement licks come in. Around here they carry Smartlic http://www.smartlic.com/ (link is so you can see what the metal tubs look like, the 125# tub for horses is holds 15 gals, the 250# tub for cattle is like 30 gals), the other company I know of is Crystalyx. The metal tubs have a deposit for return, and many o fthe dealers will let you buy one for the deposit fee, which once he leaves you could then return for your deposit. [i'd see if you can get the Natural lick or horse lick tubs as they won't have contained anything harmful to horses; although they clean up pretty easy, so probably not a big deal. I've bought the horse tubs for my saddle horses in the past, and kept the tubs for mini feeders, they work great.]


----------



## mydaddysjag (Mar 17, 2012)

I could have written this topic myself a few months back. I tried everything, and heres what I found that works..

http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10052&storeId=10001&langId=-1&division=FarmTek&productId=275367

I have A minis, B minis, and a shetland who all learned to toss, paw, or flip their feed and water buckets from my yearling colt. I got these foal feeders and they have been a godsend. The bars do adjust wide apart that even horses with larger heads can use them. With the bars in, they cant use their muzzle to flip food out the side, and they screw into the wall so no flipping them. After a few months I was able to take the bars out and they dont even try to scoot the feed out anymore.


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 18, 2012)

sounds like a bored youngster! I put them outside in an area where bigger/older ponies can't get into their space and I give them jolly balls, rubber feeders, a flat stacy westfal ball, and a doggie octagonal ball which is their favorite toy, the stacy wesfal and rubber feeder (Ground feeder) is a close second. And then let them toss, play tug-o-war, tag, etc. whatever their imagination lets them do. Most often I have to retrieve them from the two adjoining paddocks because they also like to share. When they do go back to their stalls, they are happy larks and just do the normal eat my feed and hay routine. I have older ponies that are stalled longer and they get balls that are soft that they can teeth and pick up and toss. I also bought each one one of the dog octaganol Holey balls and they try to pass them back and forth between the stalls.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750990


----------



## orin (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a stallion who is the master of this no matter what buckets I use or ehat I put them in he always does it and I end up with a soaking wet stable. He has snack balls/football/hanging toys etc but makes no difference. Only way I stopped him was to get one of the buckets that attach to the wall that have a flat side (so they stay fat against the wall. When you attach it to the wall put it in the corner of the stable so they can't push it sideways. This completley stopped my boy. He now tries to poo in it instead.lol.


----------



## Becky (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas. Some good suggestions here.

This colt did this the day he arrived, so I believe it's a learned habit. It doesn't matter if he's outside for hours, he'll dump the water as soon as he comes in or sling feed out of his bucket if he's eating. I've tried a deep, non tip feed pan. If he can't sling the feed with his head he paws it out. I'm currently using a deep 5 gallon bucket for water ( like a Strongid bucket) and only putting about 2" in the bottom. He can still sling the water with his head and send water flying.

He has a hanging stall ball and a plastic milk type jug on the floor. He has horses next to him and across from him that he can see when stalled.

You guys have given me some good ideas. Keep them coming!


----------



## Minimor (Mar 18, 2012)

Okay, if he is one of those that shoots the feed out of the tub with his nose even if he cannot flip or tip the tub, then you need a feed saver lip on the tub: http://www.dans-saddlery.com/3.0/feed-tubs.htm He won't be able to fire the grain out of one of those.


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Mar 18, 2012)

I place all of my minis water buckets in an old tire. Never had one dumped yet.


----------



## Suzie (Mar 18, 2012)

I have 2 mares that do this. My solution:

Get a plastic square stackable carton type of box. They sell at Kmart, etc or yards sales (where I got mine). Attach it to the wall about head height or just less. I use wooden rails so I just tied mine in place, but you can use strapping on the back or bolt screws. Place your bucket hook higher at the appropriate height for hanging the bucket in the box and then place your water bucket in this plastic box container. They can't paw it over. Really cheap and really works. I had tried EVERYTHING but this is what worked for me. I have a mare that would literally pick the bucket up off the floor with her teeth and dump it out before I could get out of the stall every time. She can't do that with this set up. She can't get the leverage to get it up enough to clear the top of the box enclosure to get it out and spill it. If you are handy, you can put one together with wood too. It would be a small wooden crate, just large enough to hold your water bucket. We think this works so well, we actually plan on replacing our plastic one with a wooden one. She can get her head in to drink, but not get it turned over. As far as feed pans, you can bolt them onto the wall. I don't because I wash mine every 2 weeks and bolting them does not work for me. I just let mine turn it over and eat it. My mare was not bored. She just taught herself this "trick" and liked doing it. She is only in the barn long enough now to eat and go back out and so boredom with 12 other mares to play with all day long does not seem to be her motive.

I have wondered it this is hereditary. The mare that does this has a colt we kept and he does it too. Maybe learned behavior early on, because he has not been near her in years. Her dam does it too, but to a lesser extent. Between the 3 of them, they are the messiest ones in the barn!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 18, 2012)

Install a small automatic waterer that is BOLTED to something- and same with the food bucket- something that is bolted or permanently hooked somewhere.... sounds like he is bored and just playing (and likes water, lol) I see he already has a couple of toys- that was my next suggestion, lol Possible less time in the stall?


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a couple of those beggers too! I use a variety:

1 Screw down a black corner bucket with three screw eyes

2 Over the top 2x4 feed bucket, the kind that has two long-ish handles that go over it. You can screw it down or I just remove the thing after feeding. With the longer handles, its a bit more difficult for them to throw it up and just look at the fun colors!

. http://www.tractorsupply.com/hook-over-bucket-12-qt-pack-of-2-assortment-1013317

3 For water, what about putting a bucket in a milk crate?


----------



## Becky Horat (Mar 18, 2012)

We have several that do this with the feed...big and little. Ours will knock feed pans over and paw the feed/hay around. I'm sure they're trying to get the good stuff out of the hay (the rye seeds) or get to the grain that I mix with pellets. I have given up on these guys. I make sure the rubber mats in their stall has an area with no shavings (sometimes clean it off) and feed on the clean matting. They fuss less with the feed and they can't bolt down large mouthfuls of pellets either. It's a pain...thank goodness they don't all do this. The ones that dump water have larger water containers that are too heavy to dump (muck buckets work well). We have toys...but one of their favorite toys are the rubber feed pans....thank goodness they hold up well. I find them in middle of field or flipped into their friend's stall and even had my 2 big horses playing tug of war with it for the longest time......wish I had my camera or video. It's just these are the "smarter" horses..haha.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 18, 2012)

My colt is out all day with company and toys yet he still causes all sorts of trouble in the stable including flipping his dinner bucket as soon as I give it to him so his food goes all over the floor.



I finally put in a foal bucket with bars as someone else said and showed the pic. For his water I put 2 tyres (1 on top of the other) and then put his water bucket without a handle inside the tyres for now it has worked.


----------



## Charlotte (Mar 18, 2012)

Has the horse been treated for ulcers? I would certainly give that a try in this horse's case.

Ah Ha! Just read all of this. So he was doing it from day one. Ulcer meds still might be worth a try just to see. If his belly hurts he may be more anxious about feed & water.

I can't think of anything to suggest with your solid metal stalls unless you wanted to drill a couple of holes where you hang feed & water buckets, then drill holes in buckets and tie them to the walls. That is what we have done for some horses but our buckets hang against bars so we only have to drill the buckets and not the stalls.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 18, 2012)

This is my bucket flipper after 2 seconds of me giving him his dinner.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 18, 2012)

Eagle said:


> This is my bucket flipper after 2 seconds of me giving him his dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is hilarious. I have a big horse that does this and when he is done eating continues to throw it over and over continually sniffing underneath it like he is going to shake more feed out of it or something


----------



## Jean A (Mar 18, 2012)

Fortex pans are pretty heavy..if that won't work (works for mine, they all paw at food..) then fasten corner feed buckets.

We used to use the over the wall bucket hangers, but now our walls are too high, of course. We are using the hangers that hook and sort of lock the handle in. Love them..and when used with a Fortex flat back bucket, even the donkeys can't get them of, or tip them.

Also..I remove the bales from buckets used as ground feeders. They can get caught on the bale, especially when fiddling with the bucket.

We actually also put hangers in several places in the barn outside of the stalls. You never know when you might need to use a bucket, haha. They can also be used to tie up, or hang things, if needed. Reminds me, I need to get another tack hanger that hooks over the feed store door, and hangers for the tools (forks, shovel, rake, etc.). Keeps things off the floor, clean, and neat. Sort of..


----------



## Windhaven (Mar 18, 2012)

I have had a few like this. My stalls are designed so I can attach the bucket with 3 snaps, so it doesn't move.

But for flipping their feed out with their nose, some nice size rocks work wonders. It slows them down and they can't push them around to flip the the grain out. It might also work to put a ball that floats in his water bucket. He might spend time trying to get it out but if he can't get a hold of it, it will just keep him busy until he gets bored with it. Just have to make sure he still drinks with it in there.

Good luck, these can be challenging at times.....


----------



## mini horse mania (Mar 19, 2012)

I have feed flippers too.we use the sweetlyx contaimers and drilled small holes to drain water and big hole in the bottom,went to lowes and bought 2 foot long "nails" and nailed them into the ground,i havent had problems yet...i keep an old rag out there to wipe them out if they get messy.As far as water,we use 15 gallon white tubs,with a cinder block in the bottom..they got to the point,they would drink half the water and roll the tubs across the pasture...lol


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2012)

I found that when I started adding soaked beet pulp to the mix, it was wet enough that the grain melted a bit, making it impossible to fly out of the bucket. It now sticks to the sides and the horses have to work at it a bit to get it. Works great with a bucket thats attached to the wall. I also use a crate with a weight in the bottom for water buckets, allows the bucket to be pulled out, and not easily tipped.


----------



## mini horse mania (Mar 19, 2012)

What about a milk crate with a few bricks in it then put the feed/water bucket in? We did this years ago for our baby bottle fed calves


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 19, 2012)

My little energizer bunny was bad at this, so to solve the feed problem we put ring bolts in the bottom of heavy metal 26" high barrels and clipped his hay nets in the bottom. Then we had to up it to two clips.

For water, and this is outside, we clipped the flatback bucket to the fence corner and had it raised on a cinder block. Also try those slosh free bucket toppers for trailer watering.


----------



## Becky (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips. I ordered a couple of buckets with the feed saver rings. Hope they help! If he can't sling water/feed out with his nose, he does it with his feet. He's determined that feed and water are going to go everywhere. I did put a Busy Snacker hay net in his stall filled with hay. Hoping that will help to keep him entertained. He's also on Ranitidine just in case ulcers are part of the problem. I'll let everyone know how the buckets work after they get here.


----------



## WeeOkie (Mar 20, 2012)

Becky, I used the rings for my thoroughbreds years back, and they worked for them. Hope they work for your mini.


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 20, 2012)

Well ultimately, when I have on that flips like that - the animal is not being naughty - they just want to get the feed out. I just make sure there is a clean area on the rubber mat where they usually dump it and if they dump it - well then they are happy eating off the floor. BUT - I also use the square hang over feeder pans and I use cable ties to keep the bucket in place. ONLY the ones who really want it out of the bucket bad break the ties and end up with the feed on the ground. I just quit worrying about it. They are happier.


----------

